
Ask HN: What tools helps you try new tech business ideas quickly? - 31reasons
I think trying a lot of different ideas is probably single most important factor in stumbling on success in business as long as execution does not take lot of time&#x2F;money&#x2F;effort.<p>When you are not building something to scale but simply to test your assumptions and market the choice of tools could be very different.<p>What are the best tools&#x2F;languages&#x2F;platforms&#x2F;techniques to try new ideas quickly? I am open to any and all ideas out there.
======
LeonB
You can launch the front end on github pages for free, and it's very quick to
deploy.

You can launch a backend on heroku or appharbor.

You can capture email addresses (i.e. lead capture) for free using javascript
and google sheets.

